# Humi-care crystal gel humidification from CI



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

I just noticed that a couple of the pieces of gel had some mold which I immediately threw away. My question would be is this normal? Is this because of the RH or the temperature or both? My temp has been steady at about 74-75 degrees with an RH of 65. I've had my humidor since May so its been about two months and I didn't really expect this. This may expedite my transition to heartfelt beads. Another question, will this affect my smokes? Any info would be appreciated. Regards.


----------



## sbl212 (Jul 4, 2012)

Did you use tap water or distilled. Mold may grow if you use tap


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

I used distilled.


----------



## sbl212 (Jul 4, 2012)

:hmm:
that's all I gots


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been using the CI gels for about 2 years now. I've had mold issues with just one of the containers, normally they keep my boxes (50ct, 100ct) Rh about 68-70 consistently. Except when it gets warm I take them out cause it rises to above 73.

It shouldn't affect your smokes if you replaced it. Since May is only a couple months ago, are you sure it was mold? I've made the mistake before and it was just some tobacco that got into to gels


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

The Counselor said:


> I just noticed that a couple of the pieces of gel had some mold which I immediately threw away. My question would be is this normal? Is this because of the RH or the temperature or both? My temp has been steady at about 74-75 degrees with an RH of 65. I've had my humidor since May so its been about two months and I didn't really expect this. This may expedite my transition to heartfelt beads. Another question, will this affect my smokes? Any info would be appreciated. Regards.


Since you got rid of it fairly quickly your cigars should be fine if the rH stays stable and below 68.
I made the transition to beads years ago because I prefer absorbtion and release. With the gels you only get release.


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

Yeah i bought 4 of them and 3 had that problem wasent shure if it mold or the gel dryin out?


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> I've been using the CI gels for about 2 years now. I've had mold issues with just one of the containers, normally they keep my boxes (50ct, 100ct) Rh about 68-70 consistently. Except when it gets warm I take them out cause it rises to above 73.
> 
> It shouldn't affect your smokes if you replaced it. Since May is only a couple months ago, are you sure it was mold? I've made the mistake before and it was just some *tobacco* that got into to gels


I hadn't thought about it being some tobacco.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Now the question is do I buy HCM beads or heartfelt?


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

it could be mold its an even white kind of dust on the crystals


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

looked the same for 3 that i have


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post and I am a total noob. 

I only smoked a few cigars in my life but am now excited to pick up on this hobbie, so take my advice with a grain of salt! From reading posts hear at Puff (what a great forum BTW!) I learned that heartfelt beads work great. I just got a cigar sampler from CI that came with a glass-top humidor (which I am working on improving the seal of..). I use the 65% ones as this sems to be the RH most recommend.
One thing that I like is that you can buy the tube which take very little room in the humidor. 

I have a syringe that I use to hydrate the beads in the tube as the holes are very small, but I have been reading that you should be careful not to over-hydrate the beads as they loose their salt or something like that and become less efficient. Right now I put a sponge with water in a a Tupperware with the HF tube to let it soak the humidity slowly. If anyone has a better way of doing it please share.

Looking forward to learning more from everybody at the forum!!!!

PS: Unfortunately I can't post the link to the HF tubes that I have.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you Federico and welcome to the forum. I decided to go with heartfelt beads and will place an order this weekend. Regards.


----------

